# Hal 0.5.4

## m4rqz

I'm dying to install banshee but it requires ipod-sharp, which depends on libipoddevice which in turn depends on hal >= 0.5.2. 

So I'm wondering: 

How stable is hal-0.5.4? 

Is it safe to install it? 

Is there something I should think about before I do that?

----------

## kmare

well.. depends on the DE and the applications you're using... eg. kde 3.4.x depends on hal 0.4.x...  skype on dbus 0.2 as well and so on... only the just released gnome 2.6.12 depends on hal 0.5.x. Personally I won't use it for now...

----------

## m4rqz

well, there isn't a version of gnome called 2.6.12 and if there is it isn't just released. they just released 2.12 though. maybe you where thinking of linux-2.6.12

and I've got a cvs version of gnome 2.12 running and I can surely tell you that it does not require hal 5.x

----------

## m4rqz

bump   :Shocked: 

----------

## yngwin

KDE 3.5 will also require the new dbus and hal. I'm running the alpha with those without a problem.

----------

## m4rqz

Okey. Is there a problem with Gnome 2.10 and new dbus/hal ? Or can I use that combination?

----------

## herbo

 *m4rqz wrote:*   

> Okey. Is there a problem with Gnome 2.10 and new dbus/hal ? Or can I use that combination?

 

dunno about 2.10 (however I dont think the new api i.e hal 0.5 works with 2.10), but gnome 2.12 + dbus 0.36.2 + hal 0.5.4 + pmount 0.9.3 + ivman 0.6.4 works perfectly on my system (for usb, cd etc...)

Oh and of course Banshee works pretty well too, though it is still a little rough around the edges (ie some odd crashes..)

Oh and if you want to make emerging all this really simple, use the overlay from gentopia at http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/ (though it is down as I type this).. It contains a banshee ebuild and all dependancies....

----------

## m4rqz

Oh, great  :Very Happy: 

I got my new iPod yesterday so this is great if I can get it to work   :Cool: 

----------

## NZLemming

So is it possible to use HAL 0.5.4 with KDE 3.4? I'm not ready to try 3.5, but I'd like to use pmount. When I unmask it it pulls in HAL 0.5.4 as a dependency. Trying to follow the howto on the wiki, it talks about a file /etc/hal/device.d/whatever, but the directory device.d doesn't exist under 0.5.4.

What gives?

----------

## GeYe

i'm using gnome 2.12 and kde 3.4 and I have problems with the dependencies of hal and dbus. So if you want to use the new hal, you need either update both packages => gnome 2.12 and kde 3.5 or you keep the old => gnome 2.10 and kde 3.4 and wait when it will marked as stable.

----------

## Headrush

 *NZLemming wrote:*   

> So is it possible to use HAL 0.5.4 with KDE 3.4? I'm not ready to try 3.5, but I'd like to use pmount. When I unmask it it pulls in HAL 0.5.4 as a dependency. Trying to follow the howto on the wiki, it talks about a file /etc/hal/device.d/whatever, but the directory device.d doesn't exist under 0.5.4.
> 
> What gives?

 

The older 0.8.0 version of pmount worked perfectly with KDE 3.4.

(Didn't need the new HAL or dbus)

Sorry, I have no link. Check bugs.gentoo.org for links to the older ebuilds.

----------

